# Rec...Mascarpone Fruit Dip



## middie (Jun 2, 2005)

somebody from curves brought this in and it was so good i got the recipe from her. (thanks wendy)

2 tbsp. light brown sugar
1 tbsp. white balsamic vinegar
3 tbsp. mascarpone cheese
2 tbsp. heavy cream

In a small bowl stir together the brown sugar and vinegar until the sugar disolves. Stir in the cheese and cream until well blended and smooth. Chill until ready to serve.

She served this with strawberries, blackberries, pineapple, honeydew and cantaloupe.


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

Now that sounds fantastic!


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2005)

it was really really good jkath !


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2005)

ooh there ya go.. there's my italian appetizer for around the world night ha ha !!


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

there you go!!!


----------



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

Mascarpone, heavy cream & brown sugar - that's quite a mouthful for a dip. Interesting combo though. How did you serve it Middie, if I may ask.


----------

